#  Erste Hilfe >   Zahnmedizin >

## Strelicie

Ich lebe seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Neuseeland und hatte das Glück im Unglück durch starke Zahnschmerzen einen Dentisten zu bekommen. :Cry: 
Naja egal, dieser hat mir 2 Backenzähne welche mit einer Metallbrücke verbunden waren gezogen. Er gab mir ein Antibiotika (16 Amoxicillin trihydrate Ca 500mg (ALP MYL). Desweiteren sollte ich mit Salzwasser spülen. Ich habe alles so gemacht wie der Dentist verordnet hat. Ich habe nun seit 5 Tagen klaren Schleim über den oberen Eckzähnen und am Gaumen, das ganze richt sehr unangenehm. Was ist das und was kann ich tun :Huh?: 
Ich wollte noch nicht zum Zahnarzt, weil ich bis jetzt schon für die Extaktion 1000,-$ bezahlt habe.Ich hoffe das mir jemand einen Tip geben kann.
Bedanke mich vorab schon mal. 
Liebe Grüße Rita

----------


## Falke

Hallo Rita,kann dir leider nicht wirklich helfen, aber Schleim und unangenehmer Geruch könnten auf eine eitrige Entzündung hinweisen.Du Arme, 1000$ ist echt happig :-((.Alles Gute!Falke
PS: mir fällt gerade noch ein, Nelkenöl ist entzündungshemmend. Damit vielleicht mal gurgeln? Oder vorsichtig drauftupfen. Hat mir früher mal bei Entzündungen gut geholfen.

----------


## vega0815

Das mit dem Nelkenöl kann ich auch nur Empfehlen. Berichte uns doch mal ob es dir auch helfen konnte :-)

----------

